# Game 57: Kings @ Heat (2/22 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, February 22, 2011 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Zydrunas Ilguaskas
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tyreke Evans is having trouble with his foot again and may not play in this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Miller is doubtful for this game according to Spo.

Wade went through the full practice and will play tomorrow.

UD was in basketball shoes at practice. Good sign.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kings announced that Tyreke Evans will miss tomorrow's game and will get an MRI on his foot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

With no 'Reke, we should kill them.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Carl Landry is gonna go nuts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wouldnt surprise me. Those damn short but stocky PF's just kill us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ This. 

W2B - can you do the math and tell me what Big Baby has averaged against us the past 2 years? Dude is on the Heat killer list, I tell ya...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Playoffs- 8.8ppg on 44%, 4.8rpg (had that big 23pt game when KG was out for game 2)

This season- 11.7ppg on 60%, 6.0rpg


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Maybe not then - feels like he does though.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Because he always manages to come up with a few baskets when they need it the most


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Yeah, and he's also doing it off the bench.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

True - why can't UD quell this dude's influence though? He should be our 'Big Baby'.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo finally made the change at C. Damp is in the starting lineup in place of Z.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damp starting oomgomgomg


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

kill them


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

ßen said:


> kill them


thanks I forgot that today lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Bosh hit that 1st J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 great blocks leads to a Wade basket

sweet fastbreak


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cousins picks up his 2nd foul already and has to sit


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 8 on 4-4


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow they are flying up and down the court like the 1st quarter of the Pacers game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron!

Hit at the rim again... and again, he doesnt get that call.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, he was miffed about that no call too.

This is the kind of pace and intensity I wish we brought to every game. Unstoppable when we're playing like this.

Loving the Damp move.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Goddamn Wade is DESTROYING Jermaine. Young man needs to take this as a learning experience because he is getting schooled out there on both ends.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Liking the efficiency so far


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario is hitting that open J tonight


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey nice shooting there Mario


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chalmers always plays great the earliest he comes back from Kansas. It's like he deteriorates as time passes since he leaves that place.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Omfg Lbj


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dude is UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Lebron

Wade and Lebron are on fast forward tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Gotta rename it the andNONE for Wade and LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 333333

Crzy the amount of physicality they let Lebron's defenders play with


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James 3 point ****ing champion Jones


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lebron mad

kings dead


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And LBJ with the buzzer beater.

WOW what a quarter, on both sides of the ball.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

King


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron! Wow, he bounced off Green like he was a little kid.

35-16 Miami after 1

Great start. Now's the time to start playing a full 48 and not have that one bad quarter that this team always has when they're up big early.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Lets not have a repeat on the Pacers 2nd quarter now


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> JJ 333333
> 
> Crzy the amount of physicality they let Lebron's defenders play with


Love that he stared down that incompetent fool after that no-call.

I remember back when we benched Joel for Z that I said I didn't like the move because we would needlessly wear him down before the playoffs. Hopefully he can recharge and also rebuild a good rhythm by playoff time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 3333 again


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

massacre


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Jj 3!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a start for the Heat. Lebron, Wade and Bosh are going and Mario, JJ and Eddie are hitting their shots.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Elizabeth Riley's favorite basketball player is on fire.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh2Joel!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

J Money!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Joel!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

J Money is on fire!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with two clean catches and two clean baskets


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

James Jones dropping dimes to Joel!?

WTF is goin on out there :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

J Money? Since when? :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Joel again!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Joel with two clean catches and two clean baskets


The past three years his offense always gets better after the all-star break. Then he forgets everything in the summer...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's turnaround J off the post is becoming so money


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh looks like a cirque du soleil character bringing the ball up the court on the fastbreak.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Weird timeout.

Guess its just about the time Wade and Bosh rest.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Doh, missed layup LBJ!?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That would've been incredible. (the 360)


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Getting sloppy, or showy. One or the other.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dammit, Eddie. Gotta make those.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dalmbert would be handy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey Chris, how about trying to grab a rebound instead of just standing there?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Come on Bosh, gotta stop Dalembert there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beno starting to get a hold of Mario.

LBJ is in kill mode tonight. Besides the free throws that is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

63-44 at the half

Last couple of minutes were a little sloppy. Other than that, couldnt have asked for a better 1st half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Funny how Z has gone from starter to DNP (so far).

Such is our Center depth...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Can we get a loop of Dalembert owning Bosh on that rebound to show him over and over?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Can we get a loop of Dalembert owning Bosh on that rebound to show him over and over?


Diplodocus was a mild-mannered herbivore. Not a fighter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I know I'm late, but good to see Damp starting finally. As I've said countless times, his is the line up I wanted over the summer, before we even got Damp.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario hits another J. 4-4 all on J's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Make that 5-5 for Mario


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh yeah, and Dalembert is showing why we should get him next year.

Jurassic Man needs a wide-shouldered counterpart to make up for his shortcomings.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2Bosh

nice looking play all around


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 33333 again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is dialled in...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I do feel kinda bad for CB though - he's had 6 shots and hit 5 of them. Feed the man!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 33333

great volleyball tap out by Damp


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade 33333333333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damp doing his best Joel impression


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sick layup by Mario.

What a game Mario has played tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Rio, what a move


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy moly Mario Chalmers with the finish


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If I was running this team I would send Chalmers to Lawrence, Kansas once per week. It's like he regains his confidence and swagger after visiting his old school.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is why Mario is so frustrating. He had the potential to play with this kind of poise and moxie every game, but too often he does some dumbass **** that belies logic.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is exactly the kinda game that could've been huge for Mike Miller.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh:

Damn, a highlight goes missing


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dalembert is showing tonight why he'd be such a perfect fit here.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Dalembert is showing tonight why he'd be such a perfect fit here.


He's so stupid though. Not Simple Jack but certainly 7/10 retard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 333333

Unlike others, the 3pt comp may have gotten him back in rhythm.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

93-70 after 3

Hope Wade and bosh can put in a good 3 minutes, keep this lead where it is, then let the bench close this one out.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I am Sam is hitting everything.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

18 and 13 for Dalembert. Audition?

Wade hasnt attempted a free throw yet today. Weird.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel with the tip


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Boshhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If Dalembert had made that I would have had to start calling him Rain Man for a number of reasons.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice run to get the lead back up to 26. Time to take Wade and Bosh out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wade :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

About time he hit one of those crazy shots this season


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wow, Wade :laugh:


The slow motion even more amazing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big Kat in. Lets see how long it takes until bodies hit the floor.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haha Big Cat, "Mine!"


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm fascinated by his elbowing and pushing down under the basket on every possession.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Is the box score wrong or is Dalembert beasting...?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL gotta lvoe Magloire


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: Oh, Big Kat


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

God I love Magloire.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This league has gone soft.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 117-97

Nice, professional win.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Big Kat in. Lets see how long it takes until bodies hit the floor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its rare that he plays these days, but that song should play whenever Jamaal checks into the game at the AAA.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Let me say in light of his minutes tonight, and last year, it still makes no sense that Big Cat is getting no minutes over likes of... well any C on our roster, but especially Joel, he's undersized and is just not cutting it on the glass. If I was Miami's HC our rotation would be Magloire STARTING, Z backing him, and Dampier. Joel is odd man out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Magloire can't start. Magloire can barely dunk these days. At this point in his career, he's good for 8-10 minutes and a nose break.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

POTG for this one? Who we voting?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron had 31 in 3 quarters. I'd vote for him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lulz, just realised Lebron took 26 shots in 30 minutes. Awesome.


----------

